# Cité -quartier



## peppermint

Salve a tutti.
Sto traducendo un testo in cui si parla di tre edifici grigi che formano una "cité de petite ville" al margine di un "quartier de pavillons".

Dovrebbe trattarsi di una borgata al margine di un quartiere di villette, ma la traduzione non mi convince. Mi date una mano nella distinzione tra "cité" e "quartier"?
Grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

Questo può esserti di aiuto vd. cité


> B.− Spécialement
> 1. [Dans certaines villes comme Paris, Londres, Carcassonne] Le quartier le plus ancien de la ville, le centre primitif de la ville. Synon. cité-mère (cf. Bernanos, L'Imposture, 1927, p. 506). Un office de commerce dans la Cité de Londres (J. et J. Tharaud, Dingley, l'illustre écrivain, 1906, p. 11). L'île de la Cité avec le Palais et la Sainte-Chapelle (P. Lavedan, Qu'est-ce que l'urb.? 1926, p. 195) :
> 16. Au quinzième siècle, Paris était encore divisé en trois villes tout à fait distinctes et séparées, ayant chacune leur physionomie, leur spécialité, leurs mœurs, leurs coutumes, leurs privilèges, leur histoire : la Cité, l'Université, la Ville. La Cité, qui occupait l'île, était la plus ancienne, la moindre, et la mère des deux autres...
> Hugo, Notre-Dame de Paris, 1832, p. 138.
> − ARCHÉOL. Cités lacustres. Villages sur pilotis au milieu de lacs (cf. M. Boule, Conf. de géol., 1907, p. 209).
> 2. P. ext.
> a) Agglomération de maisons individuelles formant un ensemble clos.
> − [Au centre d'une grande ville, p. ex. à Paris] Cité Bergère (Hugo, Correspondance, 1872, p. 328). Cité Trévise (Mallarmé, Vers de circonstance, Les Loisirs de la poste, 1898, p. 94).
> − [À la périphérie, dans la banlieue] Cités résidentielles (Les Gds ensembles d'habitation, 1963, p. 35). Une petite maison de la cité des Jasmins, à Auteuil (A. France, Le Lys rouge, 1894, p. 88) :
> 17. Jaurès assassiné. Je suis allé dès le matin chez lui, porter une lettre à sa fille. Une cité de villas à Passy, quelques agents à la grille de cette cité. Je vais à la maison, une petite maison, un jardinet de deux mètres devant où se tiennent deux militants.
> Barrès, Mes cahiers, t. 11, 1914-18, p. 86.
> b) Agglomération de pavillons ou d'immeubles à destination particulière.
> − Cité + adj.
> ♦ Cité administrative (G. Belorgey, Le Gouvernement et l'admin. de la France, 1967, p. 229).
> ♦ Cité ouvrière (pour loger les familles d'ouvriers à proximité d'une usine). Il est capable de fonder une usine, un entrepôt et une cité ouvrière tout autour (Miomandre, Écrit sur de l'eau, 1908, p. 195). Les petits jardins qui entourent les maisons de brique des cités ouvrières (Bernanos, La Joie, 1929, p. 654).
> ♦ Cité universitaire (pour loger les étudiants à proximité d'une faculté). Un air léger de printemps, tout parfumé de l'arome des premiers arbustes en fleurs, enveloppait la tranquille cité universitaire (P. Bourget, Nos actes nous suivent, 1926, p. 163).
> − Cité + subst.
> ♦ Cité-dortoir (pour loger des pers. à proximité de leur ville de travail). Les inconvénients des cités dortoirs (Les Gds ensembles d'habitation, 1963, p. 22). P. anal. Cité d'abeilles. Ruche. Atfeh est une simple ville arabe (...) avec de petites cours intérieures abritées par des paillassons déchiquetés, ce qui leur donne de loin l'apparence d'une grande cité d'abeilles (Du Camp, Le Nil, 1854, p. 25).
> − Cité + compl. déterminatif
> ♦ Cité de transit, d'urgence (pour loger provisoirement des pers. qui attendent un logement neuf en cours de constr.). Cf. Admin. 1972.



Ma sicuramente un madrelingua saprà darti informazioni più dettagliate.


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Ma sicuramente un madrelingua saprà darti informazioni più dettagliate.


 M'boh ... Allora completerò con quartier (stessa fonte) : 
*B. −* Partie d'une ville ayant une physionomie propre, une certaine unité. _La maison (...) était située dans le quartier élevé, noble et solitaire de la ville_ (Lamart., _Nouv. Confid._, 1851, p. 23). _Renée s'était d'abord réjouie que leur maison fût si calme, et leur quartier si éloigné du centre_ (Arland, _Ordre_, 1929, p. 382): 
2. Nous irons demain, voulez-vous, dans des *quartiers* lointains, dans ces *quartiers* bizarres où l'on voit vivre les pauvres gens. J'aime les vieilles rues de misère.
A. France, _Lys rouge_, 1894, p. 21.​L'unica cosa che posso aggiungere è che _cité _si usa più spesso per un complesso, dallo stile uniforme, di abitazioni edificate per ospitare persone di una classe determinata . Per esempio "_cité universitaire-ouvrière_" o spesso "_cité Xxxx_" dal nome dell'architetto o dell'industriale che la fece erigere . 
I tuoi "tre_ edifici grigi_ che formano una "cité de petite ville" mi fanno immancabilmente pensare a dei _falansteri_, ma non credo che questa parola sia ancora d'attualità .

Auguri a tutti !


----------



## robertaL

Io direi che "cité de petit ville" è un "complesso cittadino" o "agglomerato urbano". 
nessuna delle due traduzioni che propongo rende però l'idea di "petite ville", ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione migliore. In ogni caso credo che in questo caso, come Matoupaschat, cité indica un complesso architettonico con unità stilistica e funzionale. 

Falansterio, a quanto ne so, è specifico dell'edificio popolare ideato da Fourier, teorico del socialismo utopistico del 700 e non credo si possa estendere ad altre construzioni, a meno che non si rifacciano apertamente al modello sociale utopico comunitario di Fourier.


----------



## matoupaschat

robertaL said:


> Falansterio, a quanto ne so, è specifico dell'edificio popolare ideato da Fourier, teorico del socialismo utopistico del 700 e non credo si possa estendere ad altre construzioni, a meno che non si rifacciano apertamente al modello sociale utopico comunitario di Fourier.


 
Beh, dipende, l'ho già visto usare in un romanzo tipo giallo-horror scritto da non so più quale coppia di autori (che però era così brutto e scritto male  che l'ho buttato in pattumiera non appena letto, un anno fa) e sul Treccani, avevo trovato questo : 
*Falansterio *[...] *2.* Con uso fig. e per lo più spreg., qualsiasi grosso fabbricato ad alta concentrazione abitativa. ​Buona giornata .
​


----------



## robertaL

matoupaschat said:


> Beh, dipende, l'ho già visto usare in un romanzo tipo giallo-horror scritto da non so più quale coppia di autori (che però era così brutto e scritto male  che l'ho buttato in pattumiera non appena letto, un anno fa) e sul Treccani, avevo trovato questo : *Falansterio *[...] *2.* Con uso fig. e per lo più spreg., qualsiasi grosso fabbricato ad alta concentrazione abitativa. ​Buona giornata .



Grazie. Buono a sapersi (ma non avevo mai incontrato questo uso  figurato). Ma la connotazione spregiativa lo rende, per così dire,  "sensibile". Se nel contesto non vi è alcuna connotazione negativa, non è appropriato. Al contrario, se si vuole sottolineare spregiativamente il  contrasto con il quartiere di pavillon (il grigio degli "edifici grigi"  potrebbe veicolare questa connotazione negativa, di complesso cupo e  tetro?) può essere il termine azzeccato. Resta il fatto, però, che "cité  de petite ville" non ha nessuna accezione negativa, mentre  "falansterio" ce l'ha. 

Buona giornata


----------



## matoupaschat

Oh, RobertaL, vedo solo adesso che stai a Parigi . In Francia per nominare questo tipo di edifici, credo che usino spesso "barre" . Con questa immagine presente, non ti viene niente d'equivalente in italiano ?


----------



## robertaL

Per "barre" direi "casermone". ma continuo a pensare che per "cité de petite ville" la cosa migliore sia "complesso/agglomerato urbano", a meno che nel testo vi sia un'esplicita connotazione negativa espressa altrove nel contesto. "Casermone" (come "barre" e "falansterio") hanno una connotazione spregiativa che "cité de petite ville" non ha. Anzi, il fatto che si parli di "petite ville" fa pensare a qualcosa di più "armonioso" o comunque ridotto delle barres de beton di banlieu.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie ! Scusami, era una domanda OT, che mi facevo già da qualche tempo . Suppergiù, sono d'accordo con te . Mi piace "tetro e cupo", ma è qualcosa che non c'è nel brano . Una leggerissima sfumatura spregiativa, c'è, solo in "tre edifici grigi" ; in quanto a "petite ville", per me è la semplice enunciazione della piccolezza della città, dunque "petite ville" = cittadina . Per "cité", opterei per una parola semplice "abitato, agglomerato" . Per tirare le somma, vedrei qualcosa come "un abitato in una cittadina" .


----------



## peppermint

Ringrazio tutti per i preziosi contributi.
Qualche informazione aggiuntiva che forse può essere d'aiuto: 
1) la cité di cui si parla è un agglomerato, sì, di edifici dei quali si mette in evidenza il carattere anonimo, "grigio", l'odore di "cantiere incompiuto", non portato a termine. Io l'avrei reso con "borgata", se non fosse che questo termine veicola l'dea di un'area più estesa di quella a cui qui si fa riferimento. Nel testo si fa riferimento a "Cité" come ad un luogo "geografico": "tornai nella cité", "presi la bicicletta e  mi allontanai dalla cité". "Complesso" non mi pare perfetto, anche se, architettonicamente parlando, forse è il termine che maggiormente corrisponde alla realtà.

2) la "petite ville" è sicuramente una cittadina; lo si evince da altri punti nel testo.

3) il quartiere di "pavillons" si riferisce qui apparentemente a una serie di villette, non pretenziose, un po' malandate (forse meglio "villini"? Riesce a veicolare maggiormente l'idea della loro modestia?) di epoca precedente alla cité.

Ancora grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Peppermint,
Ci daresti la fonte per favore ? 
Idee alla rinfusa : in genere pavillon (de banlieue) dà un'idea di mediocrità => villino, perfino casetta ; mi sembra di aver letto un giallo che cominciava nella stessa atmosfera, in un quartiere simile, e credo che l'autore parlava di borgo, ma non riesco più a mettere la mano sul libro .
Ciao !


----------

